# Pizza; Do You Eat It Cold?



## Zanessa (Sep 27, 2014)

My friends always like pizza whether it's cold or warm, but I don't like it cold at all.. like I can handle lukewarm but not cold. Maybe it's because it's not pizzeria that I eat.. 

So how about you? Do you eat pizza only warm, cold and warm, or just cold?


----------



## NikkiNikki (Sep 27, 2014)

I like my pizza hot, but if I am really lazy and/or starving i'll eat it cold.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 27, 2014)

PIZZA IS PIZZA


----------



## Debra (Sep 27, 2014)

Warm is the best, cold is just blegh :c Unfortunately for me I eat it cold a lot. Slow eater problems.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hot 0.0 my friends are the same way and Im just like how. this is gross


----------



## n64king (Sep 27, 2014)

Hot or cold = doesn't matter lol


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Pizza is better hot.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 27, 2014)

I prefer to eat it hot.


----------



## Improv (Sep 27, 2014)

Makes no difference to me.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2014)

Hell no. Ironically I'm heating up left over pizzas right now.


----------



## Cariad (Sep 27, 2014)

cold only warm makes me ill.

I have cold pizza for breakfast sometimes


----------



## oranje (Sep 27, 2014)

I prefer it warm but cold leftover pizza is tasty too.  Especially with ketchup!


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

I likethe cheeese


----------



## Gideon (Sep 27, 2014)

I prefer it hot or warm, but it tastes fine cool too.


----------



## xxDianaxx (Sep 27, 2014)

Only like it hot it's disgusting cold dry and ugh


----------



## ACNiko (Sep 27, 2014)

I prefer warm pizza.


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 27, 2014)

COLD YES! I WANT SOME


----------



## Aradai (Sep 27, 2014)

Cold pizza tastes like dissapointment.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 27, 2014)

The texture of cold pizza is terrible. Hot pizza only. What is pizza without melty cheese tbh? nothing.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Sep 27, 2014)

I prefer it warm but if it's cold and I am too lazy to microwave it, cold it is. Both are good.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Both are amazing c:


----------



## azukitan (Sep 27, 2014)

I prefer warm pizza, but I'll eat it cold if I'm feeling lazy :9


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 27, 2014)

no thats disgusting


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 27, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> Both are amazing c:



Yes, I agree with you. I'm actually surprised at the high amount of users who reject cold pizza... when I eat my pizzas, they're delicious both cold and hot. Maybe the problem is their own pizzas?


----------



## Manah (Sep 27, 2014)

The problem is that cold pizza is flat out disgusting.


----------



## Hot (Sep 27, 2014)

I like eating it hot. Not warm or cold.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 27, 2014)

i like it room temperature, or a bit cooled down after it has come out of the box.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 27, 2014)

I like cold pizza more, but it has to be fridge-cold, not just left out.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 27, 2014)

people who eat cold pizza are heathens


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 27, 2014)

either


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 27, 2014)

Warm only ^.^, cold pizza tastes gross to me


----------



## Isabella (Sep 27, 2014)

hot/warm pizza is the best but cold is alright, it feels like its not as flavorful cold for some reason.


----------



## MistyBlue (Sep 27, 2014)

cold depends what flavour, if it's got a whole lot of peppers and mushrooms that are gonna go soggy then it's not worth it, but olives or just cheese then s'all good.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 27, 2014)

I like hot pizza when the cheese is a globby mess.


----------



## chiheerios (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't like pizza but I'd rather eat it hot!


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't like pizza because of the sauce and the fact that I've eaten it so much in my life.
But I guess I like it better hot more because I can scrape the sauce off easier and just eat the bread and cheese.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

Both. I don't eat pizza often though. Yummy <3


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 27, 2014)

I really can only eat it if it is semi-warm or hot, definitely not if it is cold. I just think it takes away the whole pizza sensation if it's cold, it doesn't really feel like you're eating pizza :/


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 27, 2014)

i'd rather not get sick


----------



## Pearls (Sep 28, 2014)

I like it hot and cold ^.-


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 28, 2014)

Either way is cool with me, but I usually just heat it up.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

Never. Cold pizza makes me gag.


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2014)

Stupid mobile and no i dont like cold pizza


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll eat it cold the next day, but I usually end up reheating it. But it has to be takeout pizza to taste good as leftovers.


----------



## Murray (Sep 28, 2014)

I have eaten pizza cold but I see no reason why when I can easily reheat it?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't like pizza..


----------



## Coach (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll eat either, but I prefer warm!


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 28, 2014)

It's better warm, but I don't mind eating it cold if I can't heat it up.


----------



## Pirate (Sep 28, 2014)

I love pizza whether it's hot or cold.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 28, 2014)

The best part about pizza is the following morning when you eat it cold.

Same with chili


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 28, 2014)

Pizza is just pizza for me no matter if it's hot or cold,i'll still eat it.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 28, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> PIZZA IS PIZZA



Same lol. I actually prefer some pizzas to be cold (like Papa John's because it's really saucy). But I'll eat it either way.


----------



## f11 (Sep 28, 2014)

ew wtf cold pizza is disgusting.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 28, 2014)

WARM! I _hate_ cold pizza. Pizza is at it's best when you first get it and it's all nice and hot... I wish it would stay like that.


----------



## Skep (Sep 28, 2014)

cold pizza makes me thrOW UP WTF WTFD


----------



## dulcet (Sep 28, 2014)

it doesn't matter its pizza so its whatevs


----------



## jebug29 (Sep 28, 2014)

I love it hot or refrigerated. I honestly can't stand it microwaved or room temperature.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 28, 2014)

I prefer hot pizza but I will eat it cold as well.

I haven't had pizza in a while


----------



## Campy (Sep 28, 2014)

I've never had cold pizza, but I can't imagine it tasting anywhere near as nice as when it's hot. Have to admit I'm kind of curious now, though!


----------



## Danielle (Sep 28, 2014)

fresh pizza is the best pizza.


----------



## MayorRachel (Sep 28, 2014)

I love Pizza, anytime, anywhere any state (of temperature)XD (but lukewarm/warmish is best for me...but I WILL eat it cold too XD) I really can't choose!! >.<


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 28, 2014)

People don't like cold pizza?

My favourite part is leaving a slice or two for breakfast... because, why not.


----------



## nammie (Sep 28, 2014)

I love pizza either way lol
slightly like warm pizza more tho because melted cheese mmm


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 28, 2014)

I love leftover pizza. Sometimes I microwave it to melt the cheese, and I put a glass of water in with it so the crust doesn't get chewy. Sometimes I eat it room temperature. Can't stand it cold, though.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 28, 2014)

Warm only. I hate (most) cold, solid foods that are usually warm for me. It just.. feels weird.

That goes the same for cold coffee. I _hate_ cold coffee, lol.


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 28, 2014)

I love pizza warm or cold *^* but for me warm pizza tastes better~


----------



## Cou (Sep 28, 2014)

I eat it warm or room temperature when I'm too lazy to heat it up. But I really prefer it warm.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 29, 2014)

This thread makes me want pizza. 

Well, while I will eat both, I'd prefer warm pizza.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2014)

Warm or cold, doesn't matter. Really depends, I guess.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 29, 2014)

I really love cold pizza.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 29, 2014)

IMO Cold pizza is disgusting...


----------



## Resi (Sep 29, 2014)

Usually only warm pizza - if I have no other choice, I'll eat it cold.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 2, 2014)

I can eat it both ways but I prefer it warm.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 2, 2014)

Either way. I love me some pizza. ;o

I usually prefer to heat it up though. But sometimes I feel like cold, or don't have access to a microwave.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 2, 2014)

I much prefer it warm but I'd eat pizza either way.


----------



## Noctis (Oct 2, 2014)

I eat it warm, but what seriously there's those who actuallt eat it cold????? where have I been.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 2, 2014)

Yuck


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mostly warm only, it doesn't seem as good when its cold xP


----------



## Greninja (Oct 3, 2014)

Hot or warm I don't get how people eat cold pizza my little brother wanted pizz and I told him I would warm it up for him but he said no and I ask r u sure and he said yeah I like it cold ewwww shivers cold pizza is nasty


----------



## Brackets (Oct 3, 2014)

of course, there's nothing like cold leftover pizza on a hungover morning


----------



## NyaaChan (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't mind either, apart that I'm a bit sick of pizza. I happen to work on Dominos and I really want to leave that place but I also need money as student, until I get something better I can't change


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

Meh, I prefer my food to be warm.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 3, 2014)

I prefer warm pizza to cold pizza if I can have it, but I don't have anything against cold pizza. It tastes fine to me. But it has to be stuff that you order, not the kind you get at a grocery store. 
And I mean, if I'm starving I'm not going to complain if someone gives me cold pizza so...


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 3, 2014)

Ugh no. My fianc? can literally just grab a slice out of the fridge from overnight and just eat it like nothing. Not only does the coldness bother me, but the only time I can actually eat a "cold" pizza is if it's gotten cool from me eating it after warming it up. I can't stand fridge cold pizza and will heat it up as many times as I need to make sure it's warm and melty cheesed.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 3, 2014)

Warm or cold is good to me.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 3, 2014)

I prefer it warm, but if I'm REALLY hungry, I'll eat it cold.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

I've never eaten cold pizza. Eating cold pizza would be sacrilege.

My flatmates leave pepperoni pizza in the fridge and the pepperoni goes from being shiny red to like dull purple and I just don't understand how they eat it, even re-heated.


----------



## sej (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't mind


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Oct 3, 2014)

Either way!
Oh, we're having pizza tonight. 
I suddenly feel like crying...​​


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 4, 2014)

I chose warm pizza because I've never really had it cold.


----------



## Minene (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd rather eat my pizza hot but I don't mind eating it cold O:


----------



## kassie (Oct 4, 2014)

Both ways are delicious.


----------



## Choke (Oct 4, 2014)

The way I heat up leftover pizza makes it more delicious than when it came from delivery. I toast it on the lowest rack in the toaster oven for 5-10 minutes, and the bottom becomes crispy and crunchy. I've heard reheating it on a skillet and covering the leftover pizza loosely with foil works as well, but the toaster oven is my go-to heater since I can just pop it in and forget about it for 10 minutes.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Oct 4, 2014)

=


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 4, 2014)

Always super hot : D
A few seconds after when the cheese
stops bubbling


----------



## Beachland (Oct 4, 2014)

Cold pizza is disgusting. I would only eat it cold if I were REALLY hungry


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Oct 5, 2014)

Cold pizza is _okay _but I'd rather have it hot c=


----------



## Lassy (Oct 5, 2014)

My pizza needs to be waaaaarm. 
Otherwise I feel like I can't taste as well the aromas D:


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

I need to eat it warm.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 14, 2014)

Up to see more responses.


----------



## Locket (Oct 14, 2014)

Pizza is pizza


----------



## Blood (Oct 14, 2014)

i eat it both ways but i suppose it depends on what kind
like if its stuffed crust im microwaving it 

but it also depends on my mood

- - - Post Merge - - -

my only 2 moods: cold pizza and warm pizza


----------



## rariorana (Oct 14, 2014)

Cold pizza's gross! I only eat it warm.


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 14, 2014)

Depends on who made it.

At the last town I lived in, there was this incredible Italian restaurant.. They had the best pastas, and the best pizza and wings. As good as it was hot, I actually preferred their pizza and wings cold the next day. It was the best breakfast.

Of course, after the move I haven't been so lucky. We have, like, Pizza Hut, Dominoes, Little Caesar's, Papa John's -- all the big names in pizza. ..In the US, anyway. But they're just not that great the next day. Honestly, it's not really that great when it's hot.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 14, 2014)

Warm only.  Cold pizza is nasty!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't really eat pizza much anymore or care for it a lot, but... warm or cold, doesn't matter to me. I like it both ways. If it's freshly made, I like it warm. And if it's a day or two or three later, I actually tend to prefer it cold instead of reheating (the crust tends to get kind of rubbery or hard with reheats, in my experience).


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 15, 2014)

I like it warm and cold. Cold stuffed crust is especially good imo.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 20, 2014)

I just tried to eat cold pizza.
_Tried._


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

I can't stand eating it cold.

I need to heat it so all the cheese and stuff melts and becomes one.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 21, 2014)

Well, the Italian style pizza has to be hot for me, or its a no-go. A Turkish pizza is actually quite nice when its cooled off, even though I still prefer it hot.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 21, 2014)

what people actually eat it cold


----------

